# Sherwin Williams Paint??



## Guardi Pro (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok; not to piss anyone off here, but what up with this paint? I just finished an Interior job with this stuff. The home owner's requested they buy the paint & it was top quality stuff with a twentyfive year warranty. Hey what ever. Now, I have never used there products before, have not gotten good feed back, and I usally stick with Porter or Pittsburgh paints. This paint was like water and did not cover worth a crap. Now the walls were sheetrock with an off white color. The new paint was like a baby sh$& brown with trim a lighter version. I think this stuff was called Duration or something close to that name. Now Porter or Pittsburgh would have covered in one coat, this took two and probally needed three what up!!! Any thoughts or suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Dude....it's paint*

Okay I primarily use Sherwin Williams....you said that it's a dark brown? What surface were you covering, what sheen was it in, what was the previous type of topcoat there, was it P.O.S. new construction type that just absorbed the first layer? We need more details for one. 

The stuff is expensive and it works. I just did a lil' repaint with that stuff and it looked fantastic in one coat.....but I did two because that's what I bid. If you are doing a significant (however you want to judge that) color change always do two coats.

So there's a lot of things that it could of been but it is a high end product and I've never been dissatisfied with it. I trust that you have a solid contract so that you did not eat the cost (including time) to do a second coat. You should like second coats because they provide you with more work, more money, more profits, better finished product, if you approach everything in the right manner a happier client, better reputation, more work, easier future sales closes.

Have you tried Behr?

~Todd


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm wondering if it was duration at all...possibly being a brown, but a lot of deep colors can't be had in duration. Also, duration has a lifetime warranty...superpaint has a 25 year warranty. Duration is an awesome product, and coverage is one of it's better properties. Not to mention it looks like you coated the walls in silk...

I also use primarily SW paints and I can honestly say I don't have a problem with hardly any of their paints. Ben Moore is where I have my beef with coverage and the ability of the local BM stores to match a color.


----------



## Guardi Pro (Mar 15, 2006)

Dude...it's paint: Read the post it was sheetrock. Also it was a repaint with semi gloss which I do not prefer. I like to use flat or egg shell for walls. The semi gloss may have had something to do with coverage issues. The paint was in paint pails not in the standard buckets if that helps any. Also AA Paint check your E-mail I have sent one off site. Thanks for your advise guys.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

got to say i have heard great things about duration but the one time i used it i also thought it could have been purchased at the $1 store. and i painted light color on light color. i like s.w. super paint much better


----------



## CarlW (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, you know if you are going to complain about a product on a painters board, at least know what product it is you are complaining about! A lot of SW paints come in those silly paint pails which I hate because you can't cut out of them, so it could be anything. I used Duration Home once and it was okay...certainly the issue was not coverage, but the paint film dries to a sort of sandpapery type texture which I didn't really like. Otherwise, I thought it was good stuff and seemed to be pretty washable. Also, why do painters complain that the paint they are using does not cover in one coat? What professional paint job only gets one coat? Unless it's flat paint, you should be doing a minimum of 2 coats for proper film build and eveness of sheen regardless of what color you are using and how well it covers.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

CarlW said:


> Hey, you know if you are going to complain about a product on a painters board, at least know what product it is you are complaining about! A lot of SW paints come in those silly paint pails which I hate because you can't cut out of them, so it could be anything. I used Duration Home once and it was okay...certainly the issue was not coverage, but the paint film dries to a sort of sandpapery type texture which I didn't really like. Otherwise, I thought it was good stuff and seemed to be pretty washable. Also, why do painters complain that the paint they are using does not cover in one coat? What professional paint job only gets one coat? Unless it's flat paint, you should be doing a minimum of 2 coats for proper film build and eveness of sheen regardless of what color you are using and how well it covers.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

I use SW Super Paint exclusively, but I do wish they would do away with those damned plastic pour containers...."EASY POUR SPOUT" my arse


----------



## Guardi Pro (Mar 15, 2006)

Carl W: Thanks for your reply. That said. I'm not so much complainig about the paint so to speak, as I was wondering if any others "Painters" had issues with this brand. In past post I have read many subject or complaints on paint, such as Benjamin Moore for example. Like I said in the post I'm not very familiar with their product, I use Porter or Pittsburgh. So I could not remember exactly what it was... As far as 2 coats go... Your stating you always do 2 coats. Why in the H$$ would you do 2 coats if your going color on color??? Waste of time & your clients money in my opinion. Use a good paint for the right application, cut & roll it right & you don't need 2 coats. Time is money. Yes; if your using dark colors. I would always suggest to my clients to use a (flat or egg shell) on walls, anything else shows to many imperfections and when it does come time to repaint you usally do need 2 COATS to cover semi gloss. My 2 cents... semi gloss to high gloss should stay on trim work. But hey: a to each his own.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Guardi...I almost always sell two coat jobs. Like Carl said, it for proper film thickness, mfg. warranty which we pass on to customers, proper coverage, and extra profit. Extra profit is not a bad thing for any business.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

*same here*

one tinted primer two top coats..................


----------



## CarlW (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, I could bid one coat if the paint is already an eggshell and I'm painting an eggshell over it and the color is close, but how often does that happen? Almost never. Plus, 99 percent of the time, there is some minor patching involved whether it is a nail pop or two or some holes here and there from hanging pictures and spot priming patches has never really worked for me...better to just double coat the whole room. Also, when painting with flat paint it's possible to get away with just one coat, but again hardly anyone seems to use flat paint on their walls...most want washables.


----------



## DCA1GR8P8R (Feb 16, 2006)

*I Swear By Sherwin*

lol to todd and his behr comment...yeah if you want a " a solid one coat coverage" use a behr..no dont its a joke any one whos used behr knows its for the suzy and jack home owner to apply 4 coats cause thier cheap any ways and behr makes money off their multiple coats and product sales....but sherwin is a gr8 product and of course its gonna take 2 coats to cver primed dry wall..the primer drywallers use is the cheapest their is to keep thier profits sky-high.......and duration is the best line that sherwin makes....and i end it on...always bid 2 coats ..if it covers in one the second coat will fly and give the home owner better longevity to normal wear and tear


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

My first experience w/ SWP was the opposite
See the thread "A Ben Moore Guy Uses Sherwin Williams":
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=6008&highlight=moore+sherwin+williams


----------



## Guardi Pro (Mar 15, 2006)

OK; GUYS. I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE INPUT!:clap: I may start to bid 2 coats as well. This site is also to learn from right??? :thumbup:


----------



## Sam B. (Mar 14, 2006)

Guardi Pro said:


> OK; GUYS. I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE INPUT!:clap: I may start to bid 2 coats as well. This site is also to learn from right??? :thumbup:



Good Luck


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

*cheap paint*

as far as duration goes its a great exterior paint, but as far as interior goes.I have never used it used it as a interior paint, and would have to say its not a paint any painter would use, just look at the plastic container it comes in. stick with Chasmere or 200, and nothing beats CHB(cheap and covers like a Mother) if your painting a flat sceen. Duration interior is like getting your paint at menards or HD.


----------



## CarlW (Feb 2, 2006)

Redman said:


> as far as duration goes its a great exterior paint, but as far as interior goes.I have never used it used it as a interior paint, and would have to say its not a paint any painter would use, just look at the plastic container it comes in. stick with Chasmere or 200, and nothing beats CHB(cheap and covers like a Mother) if your painting a flat sceen. Duration interior is like getting your paint at menards or HD.


Hmm...are you commenting on a paint that you have never used or did I miss something? I don't think you can compare exterior Duration with interior Duration...completely different animals.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I think that's what just happened Carl. What does the package have to do with the paint that's in it? Duration interior is an awesome product with good hide, great leveling, and an awesome silky appearance once applied. It's durable, washable, burnish resistant, low VOC, very smooth and easy to apply....it's great stuff, and customers LOVE it. Now, what were we talking about?


----------



## locofoco (Dec 15, 2005)

I've just started using S.W. Seems Like a good product.
I've always used Pittsburgh with great results. A Porter store just opened in our small town and they too apppear to have an excellent product.


----------

